# Can anyone identify the classical piece in this video?



## sadbro (Jul 19, 2021)




----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi. It's in the description below the video.


----------



## sadbro (Jul 19, 2021)

Oh, thank you so much!


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

This is horrifying. How can I unsee this?


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I taught the person tried a joke on us .:angel:


----------

